# Just Finished....



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Finished quilting this one on Sunday and finished binding last night.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh wow! Love the quilting!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice! I'm not brave enough to try quilting yet - but I should get over that and get to it. I've got enough cabinet runners made, and I figure if I make a mess of a few of them it won't really matter - it would just give me an excuse to make another one.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Macybaby said:


> very nice! I'm not brave enough to try quilting yet - but I should get over that and get to it. I've got enough cabinet runners made, and I figure if I make a mess of a few of them it won't really matter - it would just give me an excuse to make another one.


You will never know if you don't try....:bouncy: You can do it!!!!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Outstanding!!!! The colors, the layout, the quilting design.....everything about it is just outstanding!

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

beautiful !


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great way to show off your quilting! Is that by hand or machine?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did great job, and your quilting is beautiful!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Maura said:


> Great way to show off your quilting! Is that by hand or machine?


Machine....I make them to use, and I will wash it to death!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very very nice!! Excellent quilting!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Stunning!!!!! it is a lovely quilt!!!!!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome! Fabulous job - love it.


----------

